# Track Power



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all,
I have built a portable track using Greg Braun's Tuckaway 25 layout and I have a question about power for the track. I have been running with a variable power supply set at 12 volts running AW X-tractions and it is a blast. But I have been told that the lowered voltage may cause issues including premature armature failure. Can anyone advise on the usage of 12 volts and if this is an issue perhaps suggest an alternate voltage?

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I would think if anything it would preserve the car even longer at 12 versus 18 or 20 volts.

I break in my G-Jets, fray cars, what have you at 4.5 volts for 24 hours, even longer with no harm whatsoever, you aren't hurting your cars at 12 volts...


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Gary,

I agree with Marty. Running the cars at a lower voltage will prolong the life of the motor. 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

All are right. You won't harm the motors at 12 volt you can even run stock inlines at 12 volt and not harm them. Makes some easier to handle if nothing else.
All you have to worry about is keeping the tires on them from running them so much..lol


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I have been told that the lowered voltage may cause issues including premature armature failure.


Umm, who told you that?  

If you were to build up those cars with stronger magnets and arms, then the amperage would be more of an issue than the voltage and could cause the armature to heat up more.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

By chance, were you talking to an industrial AC motor guy? That stuff is mostly true in that world. Things are a bit different in the "limited power" DC world.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Manning is quite correct....DC is a whole different ball of wax...


----------

